# Teen Mom



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2010)

Any fans of Teen Mom on here? I'm slightly addicted to the show and was wondering whether or not any one else here was as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maci + Bentley are my favourite.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 18, 2010)

i love that show! I agree they're my favorites too .


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 18, 2010)

me too. and maci is my favorite too


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 18, 2010)

I watch it, and I really like Farrah and Sophia.  I feel so sorry for her because her mother is crazy, and her boyfriend died.  I wonder what happened??  I also think that Catelynn and her boyfriend, despite their crazy families, are two of the most mature teens I've ever encountered.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 18, 2010)

I watch this and I'm sooo addicted. Maci's my favorite. She's gorgeous


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Maci and Farrah too.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 18, 2010)

i like Maci and Catelynn, Farrah is rude, and Amber is just a whinny idiot, Gary does so much for that girl and she doesnt appreciate it.


----------



## raincars (Aug 19, 2010)

The only one I really like is Maci. Amber is annoying, Catelynn is annoying and Farrah left her baby on the bed and she fell off. I would HATE that if my mother left me on my bed =[


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i like Maci and Catelynn, Farrah is rude, and Amber is just a whinny idiot, Gary does so much for that girl and she doesnt appreciate it._

 

Yeah, I agree.  Farrah can come off as rude...but then I see her mom, and I totally understand her rudeness as a way of trying to distance herself from the craziness.  Amber is someone I can't stand.  Break up already...it is clear you are not good for each other.  Gary likes to play games though, so he's not completely innocent.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I watch it, and I really like Farrah and Sophia.  I feel so sorry for her because her mother is crazy, and her boyfriend died.  I wonder what happened??  I also think that Catelynn and her boyfriend, despite their crazy families, are two of the most mature teens I've ever encountered._

 
he died in a single car accident. it believes that he was drunk when he was driving and i read somewhere that he didn't know he was going to be a dad when he died.

my favorite is maci.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2010)

I adore Catelynn and Tyler but I don't understand why they're still on the show. At this point, it seems MTV is focusing on their relationship issues and randomly they'll throw in something about their daughter. I think having them on the show may be hindering their ability to move on with life and work out their problems. Their story-line is no longer about being parents and more about being teenagers dealing with everyday life.

I feel awful for Farrah but I hate how rude she is with everyone. Her father was crying and she belittled him for being so emotional. Poor guy, he seems to be the only sane one in the family at this point.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 1, 2010)

I just read an article that the police department is conducting a domestic violence investigation after the last episode that aired w/ Amber and Gary. Apparently CPS contacted them. I think it's about time. I feel so sorry for their little girl. She shouldn't have to live with that shit show of a mother.


----------



## kiss (Oct 6, 2010)

My favourite is definitely Farrah, I feel for her in the tragic loss she has experienced.

 Amber is such an idiot that I feel so sad for the father and the kid. The episode where she is dating some weirdo from walmart is just hilarious.  But it's sad that the dad's judgement is so clouded by his emotions that he lets her treat him like shit and on top of that apologizes as if it's all his fault and sends flowers that she doesn't deserve. The poor guy doesn't realize the hell that awaits him if she does take him back.


----------



## SarahSceneKids (Oct 18, 2011)

I love Maci. She's a working mom, in college, and doing what she's supposed to be doing.
  	I hate Ryans parents, they're really immature about things.
  	Like when they found out kyle moved in with maci, they were  like "oh, we'll make it so he cant live with maci"
  	But if ryan had a girlfriend move in, it'd be perfectly fine.

  	Farrah- She's really bratty, shes in college, but i feel like, she doesn't know what she wants to do. I mean, i do feel for her because shes pretty much forced to be a single mom because her boyfriend passes away
  	But She is very bratty, and her parents suck.

  	Catelynn&Tyler- They're the perfect couple, growing up together, and having a good life.
  	They have their own apartment.
  	They have jobs
  	Catelynn goes to supportive groups for her adoption.
  	Shes so caring.

  	Amber&Gary-They honestly fight too much.
  	I don't understand why they dont just separate, or get some therapy for real.
  	Violence infront of their baby is not good. But the baby is sweet, and kind and not a violent wild child


  	All and all, i love them all.
  	But the drama sometimes gets annoying
  	but im still a dedicated watcher


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 18, 2011)

I find it interesting a lot of people like Maci because while MTV edits her to be the perfect mom for the show she's a really immature person. For exmaple the whole I don't want to talk to Ryan so we'll just meet through our parents. Tha is so childish to me. Next the whole Kyle situation ...she is more focused on that boy and trying to get her to marry her that she neglects school and Bentley. Like the time Kyle broke his foot...he has a mother to care for him. Maci put her whole life including Bently because he went to stay with Kyles mother to care for him and she missed classes for that. It's okay for Kyle's mother to take care of Bently but when Ryan has his mom with Bentley he needs to be there at all times. For example when Ryan went out when Bentley was sleeping why the heck do you care that he went out when the child is clearly sleeping! Do you not take Bentley to a babysitter or your parents house when you go out. I get so tired of every conversation between Kyle and Maci go back to Ryan frankly I believe she doesn't care for Kyle and if Ryan ever wanted to give them another chance she'd drop Kyle in a heartbeat. I just hate the way people say  Ryan is so immature but Maci is really no better.

  	Catleynn needs some intense therapy she has really bad self esteem and co-dependent to the fullest! She's too young to be depending on another person like that and its an bad example for young people, just a personal opinion.


----------

